# Chicago meeting



## JP41 (Apr 20, 2006)

Well it starting to get nice out and I think Pete should host a meeting soon. At least we could do is try to plan it early due to the fact that most people have plans?(vactions, etc.) I'll talk to Pete and find out what he thinks. Any thoughts? Wait till its more summertime or do 2. any date suggestions? 
Just getting the ball rolling JP


----------



## SlamminJoJo (Apr 10, 2007)

I've never been to a meeting, and would love to attend one. 

I have a wedding to go to the third weekend of June.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Pretty much open to anything, so long as I know 2-3 weeks in advance...


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

I'd like to attend, just need to know when so I can plan for it.
Steve


----------



## greenchic78 (Sep 9, 2007)

i'd definantly come, except for last two weeks in June during our family vacation. Can't wait to see Pete's frog room.


----------



## Conman3880 (Jul 8, 2007)

Pete _Mertens_? Sure, I'd travel 2 minutes for a meeting :twisted:


----------



## mlaursen (Feb 22, 2007)

I'd be interested, Spoke to a number of you guys @ frogfeast, and look forward to it.

michael


----------



## newtenthusiast (Mar 29, 2008)

I think that this is a great idea, what dates are you thinking?


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Mar 6, 2008)

*The date has been set.
Mark your calanders for 
Saturday July 19
Pete Mertens place!

Questions? 
Give Pete a call
630-479-3764*


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Vivarium Concepts said:


> *The date has been set.
> Mark your calanders for
> Saturday July 19
> Pete Mertens place!
> ...


630-479-FROG :mrgreen:


----------



## JP41 (Apr 20, 2006)

Frog meeting.......at Petes Oh, if you ever been to a "meeting" at his house you know what I mean. Everyone is welcome. Cant wait, the party most likely will end on sunday. See you all there. JP


----------



## BASSMS1726 (Apr 29, 2008)

TIME TO GET BUCKWILD! :lol:


----------



## JP41 (Apr 20, 2006)

Check frog classified. to see frogs I'm bringing. JP


----------



## Newt1 (Feb 25, 2007)

what time will the meeting start?
how do we get to Pete's

Steve


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Mar 6, 2008)

Newt1 said:


> what time will the meeting start?


*I think he said something about "around 1 pm", but he also said anyone that shows up early can help clean tanks!*




> how do we get to Pete's


*Give him a call and he will be glad to give you directions.
630-479-FROG*
( 630-479-3764)


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Mar 6, 2008)

*Hey Chicago!
We have been invited to attend, and we just might take Pete up on his invite!
Here is a partial list of what we have available to bring with us.

Auratus: Costa Rican and Nicaraguan
Tincs: yellowback, green sipiliwini, powder blue
Intermedius
Imitator
Imitator Tarapoto (these offspring are from the ones that are producing our 'albinos'.)

We will be able to accept MasterCard and Visa for your purchase.

Pete will have plenty of fruit fly cultures available as well as his fruit fly media, plants, and other assorted terrarium supplies (ghostwood, corkbark, etc).
It is shaping up to be a great meeting. We look forward to seeing you there!
*


----------



## JP41 (Apr 20, 2006)

It has come to my attention that there will be another meeting held on the same date. For those of you that know what I'm talking about I urge you to make it to Pete s . You wont be disappointed. JP


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

I am the one having the meeting on July 19th but I am a good 6-7 hours from Chicago. I will understand if some of the Michigan people did not come. I would not pass up going to Pete's either and a lot of Michigan people came down here last year. This is just the date that worked for us and I figured I was far enough away that it would not affect Chicago's attendence too much.


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

I think that is the date for this year's Chicago to Mackinac Island race. Unfortunately , no can make.

Rich


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Mar 6, 2008)

*Four weeks and counting!
I spoke to Pete last night, and he said he has had a lot of people contact him, so we should have a good turn out.
Rich, I'm sorry to hear you won't be able to make it.*


----------



## GINT (Nov 22, 2007)

I Spoke to Pete at reptile swap.He told me soon he will place thread with directions how to get to his place .I am looking ,but still dont see


----------



## MCampbell (Feb 10, 2007)

I spoke with Pete today at the swap and he urged me to post here to bump this back up to the top. Meeting is July 19. I've got the frogs listed below available and provided they don't sell first, anyone interested in them and also coming to Pete's let me know. I can sit on them for the next couple weeks until Pete's cook-out if you want to pick them up then.



0.0.3 Mantella crocea CB $60

0.0.5 Mantella pulchra $ 90

0.0.4 Mantella laevigata $70

Will sell whole lot for $200 - (all frogs from Devin Edmonds' stock - crocea are CB, and others are LTC from Devin and were treated for parasites back when he first imported them)


----------



## dtinx (Jul 6, 2008)

I saw Pete at the swap yesterday and he told me about the meeting. I plan on being there with myself and a non frogger friend. Seeing as this is my first post HELLO and nice to meet everyone, its been good looking at everyone elses vivs and frogs and absorbing your information as much as I can. Hope to talk to more of you and be on here with some pictures soon.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Mar 6, 2008)

dtinx said:


> I plan on being there with myself and a non frogger friend.



*Fair warning, any 'Non Froggers' in attendence WILL be converted before it is over.*


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Mar 6, 2008)

*Wow, I can't believe it is less than a week away!
I'm really looking forward to meeting the Chicago group.
We will see you Saturday!*


----------



## greenchic78 (Sep 9, 2007)

Anyone have directions yet? I figure Pete will be fielding a buncha calls already and be busy so if anyone could post them that would be great, so I don't gotta bug him. See ya'll tomorrow. Also anyone bringing any kids? 
Tiffany


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Unfortunatly, I can't make it...automotive issues


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

greenchic78 said:


> Anyone have directions yet? I figure Pete will be fielding a buncha calls already and be busy so if anyone could post them that would be great, so I don't gotta bug him. See ya'll tomorrow. Also anyone bringing any kids?
> Tiffany


Just call.


----------



## Newt1 (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank You Pete

and nice to meet all who were at the meeting

Steve


----------



## froggiefriend (Jan 4, 2008)

So please do tell what you got at the meeting.. for those of us who didn't make it.. please do make us jealous! 
Kristin


----------



## Newt1 (Feb 25, 2007)

I got 
3 leucs
3 man creeks
2 orange galacs 
2 yellow backs

I wanted more but ran out of money
Steve


----------



## dtinx (Jul 6, 2008)

I got 2 leucs from Don, whose last name I didnt catch, or cant remember  it was a frog party to say the least. From pete i got some beautiful wood, a wall of cork and two bags of moss. 

Thanks a ton for having us Pete you put on a great night.

Good meeting everyone who was their.

Alex


----------

